# Earth cable question



## Myrto (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently installed a GPS antenna and I need to pull the cable from outside to inside in a proper way so that people don't step on it. An earth cable is placed also there that follows the same root to the inside as the one that the GPS cable should follow. One thought was to bind them together (the less the cables around the better), but some people have concerns that if anything happens during a storm (any lightnings etc) and the earth cable comes in use then this might not be good for any cables that are in contact with the earth cable. 

Is this indeed a concern? Should the earth cable be separate from any other cables?

Thanks in advance!


----------

